# How much sleep?



## Bon (May 9, 2021)

Hi all!
I was wondering how much your V's are sleeping through out the day. Our Frida girl is almost 17 weeks old and she sleeps through the night 1. She then is awake for about 2.5 hrs and sleeps 3. She's been doing this for about 2 weeks already and seems to be doing good, I was just wondering if any of you have a similar schedule. I sometimes feel like she sleeps too much but otherwise she gets grumpy and bitey, so I'd love to see other schedules


Frida's Schedule.
6am - 8:30am- Awake (play and breakfast)
8:30am- 11:30am- Sleep
11:30- 2pm- Awake (play, training and lunch)
2pm- 4 pm- Sleep
4pm- 6:30- Awake (walk, training and dinner)
6:30-8pm- Sleep
8pm -10pm- Awake. (Training and mellow play)
10pm-6am- Night sleep


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Monty is 8 months old now, but when he was Frida's age their schedules were nearly the same.


----------



## Bon (May 9, 2021)

Cavedog said:


> Monty is 8 months old now, but when he was Frida's age their schedules were nearly the same.


How much does Month sleep now?


----------



## Bon (May 9, 2021)

Bon said:


> How much does Month sleep now?


Monty*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi there! 
It all depends on the Vizsla, the age and the level of exercise. Without exercise, a Vizsla will not sleep much during the day. When Oscar was a puppy he used to sleep pretty much like yours does, but even now he sleeps quite a lot, however it is very much dependent on our routine.

During the week days Oscar is waking up around 6:30 - 6:45 and we leave to the office (he does not wake up until we start getting ready to go out the door). On the way, we stop for at least one hour at the park (7:30 - 8:30, sometimes until 9, but not always). Once at the office, he has breakfast and plays with his toys for a bit and then just sleeps from 10 to 12 pm (he briefly wakes up to greet people and then settles back). When he wakes up, we go to the yard for water and a quick 10 minutes (max.) walk for a wee. He then sleeps again, or plays with a toy from around 1 pm and until 4 pm, with intermitent trips to the yard, where we play with a ball for 5-10 minutes. At 4:30 we leave the office and he has fun hanging out the window during the drive home. Once we are home, we stay out for another 10 minutes for a wee. At 6:30 pm he starts asking to go out and we stay for one hour and a half, sometimes 2 - the evening schedule varies from winter to summer. Now, we are in the process of moving the evening walk slowly until we get to 8 - 9 pm, as it will be getting very hot and it's better if it cools down a bit, before we go out. Sometimes during very hot days we go to play even at 10 pm, as the temperature is unbearable until that time. Dinner is before the evening play in the summer and after the play in winter. So, to be honest, Oscar's schedule varies a lot. If we go out at 6 and return at 7:30, he has dinner around 8 pm and then he just hangs out a bit on the balcony, or making the cats crazy, maybe we play a bit of thug and snuggle on the couch and at 10 pm he leaves the living room and goes into the bedroom for his sleep. 

During the weekend he sleeps until noon sometimes ). I quite envy him ). It's 11 am here and he's snoring. Around this time we wake him up to go out. We stay for at least one hour (if the weather is bad), but if the weather is nice it will be 2 hours, or more. So, during the weekends, with the exception of the 4 (sometimes 5) hours we spend outside, he is just snoozing on the couch, or hanging out the balcony watching the birds. I would say that on average he sleeps anywhere between 8 and 12 hours during the night, and an additional 4-6 hours during the day (depending how much sleep he got through the night and how intense our activity was on that day). On average, I guess he sleeps around 14 hours. However, when he is awake he is just minding his own business, playing with his toys, chasing flies, watching the birds, or playing with the cats. In the evening he wants to snuggle and we have belly rubs and snuggles on the couch, but he leaves the couch rather quickly and prefers to sleep in a dark, quiet place. 

However, if we travel during the weekend and either he has a yard, or we hike and walk all day, he can go the entire day, no problem. At least my pup is very easy going and adapts exceptionally. As long as we are around, he is happy to do whatever we are doing.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Bon said:


> How much does Month sleep now?


 Monty is crate trained and when he was a young puppy I would put him in his crate for a 2 hour nap after he had been up for 2-3 hours. Now I leave him out of his crate during the day and he sleeps off and on when and where he wants. In the evening he will curl up with us when we watch TV and is usually asleep by 9:00. Around midnight I will take him outside for the last time and then put him in his crate where he will sleep until 9:30 or 10:00.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

When we exercise Fred (1 year old) enough, she’ll wake up around 8, goes out for food and potty and sleeps again just until noon while we work. During the afternoon she’s exercised and sleeps after for about hour or so. In the evening she’ll fall asleep around 8. We’ll take her out for potty around 10 and that’s it. She goes to daycare twice a week, where she sleeps less (but still 2h crate time), and we train her quite a bit during the week which tires her out mentally. During weekends we take long walks.

Up until at least 9 months we crated her for at least 2x2H a day. And when she was a young pup we had exactly the same scedule as you mentioned: 1-2h awake then 2-3h crated.


----------



## Bon (May 9, 2021)

Frida010 said:


> When we exercise Fred (1 year old) enough, she’ll wake up around 8, goes out for food and potty and sleeps again just until noon while we work. During the afternoon she’s exercised and sleeps after for about hour or so. In the evening she’ll fall asleep around 8. We’ll take her out for potty around 10 and that’s it. She goes to daycare twice a week, where she sleeps less (but still 2h crate time), and we train her quite a bit during the week which tires her out mentally. During weekends we take long walks.
> 
> Up until at least 9 months we crated her for at least 2x2H a day. And when she was a young pup we had exactly the same scedule as you mentioned: 1-2h awake then 2-3h crated.


Thank you!! This is a great overview of what I can expect. I felt like I was letting her sleep too much. Everyone talked about how much exercise Vizslas needed, thankfully we've had no problem with exercise and training since it seems like she does get really tired after but I couldn't grasp an overview of how the future looked like since most just post about cuddles with their V's... which I am excited for too, of course!


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

The best advice our breeder gave us, and that I continue to give to anyone with a puppy is that you need to make them rest enough. They won’t rest themselves, and for V’s not even when you think they are no longer a puppy. You read lots of posts on the forum about shark attacks or zoomies in the evening. The solution that is usually first mentioned here is: force (more) rest, crate them. I think you’re doing really well in that department.

And the best thing about forcing sleep by crate training is that when we have visitors over, or when I have an important work call, or when I just have my hands full, or when I just want peace and quiet time..you put your dog in the crate and they happily fall asleep for an hour or two. It’s relaxing for both of us.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Seems about right , we crated Ellie during the day up to about 5-6mos 2 x 2hrs per day to force daytime naps. Otherwise she'd shark it up like crazy in the evening due to being over-tired. We'd do a morning low impact walk, then an afternoon long-line/training walk. Now at 8 mos, she gets a morning walk, then an early afternoon 1 hour off-leash hike/walk through the woods. She now self regulates with her own naps during the day while I work. We only really use the kennel now for bedtime, people dinner time (for peace and quiet), and when we go out.

I'm surprised your pup is up 8-10pm. Ellie usually crashed around 8-8:30pm on the couch after a zoomie before bed. Probably just how your pup adapted to your life.


----------

